# Your best Photos of conduit



## ATX (May 12, 2011)

Can you post some photos of impressive conduit runs


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

These conduit runs are so impressive they can relocate concrete.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is some of my pipe work, just kidding, this was an art display in Philly.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

½ pull ell's run almost $5 each. Thats crazy art.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> Here is some of my pipe work, just kidding, this was an art display in Philly.



Pffft. Too many couplers. And they're not even _concentric_ bends.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Pffft. Too many couplers. And they're not even _concentric_ bends.


 Every time I see that picture, my first thought is: "Man, that's cool!" followed very closely by "A real electrician could've done that so much better!"

-John


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> Every time I see that picture, my first thought is: "Man, that's cool!" followed very closely by "A real electrician could've done that so much better!"
> 
> -John


Try it, and post pics, I would like to see it.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

That trophy pipe is damn cool. I'd give my left nut to get to attempt something like that on someone else's dime. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Every time I see that picture, my first thought is: "Man, that's cool!" followed very closely by "A real electrician could've done that so much better!"
> 
> -John


A real electrician at least wouldn't have used Sharpie to mark bends on a f**king ART EXHIBIT. :laughing:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

erics37 said:


> A real electrician at least wouldn't have used Sharpie to mark bends on a f**king ART EXHIBIT. :laughing:


This is true, not to mention the saddles that look like they were bent with a hammer :thumbup:

Still though, it's a nice bit of artwork :thumbsup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've posted this before but:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> A real electrician at least wouldn't have used Sharpie to mark bends on a f**king ART EXHIBIT. :laughing:


So true...:laughing:

Why did they use die-cast couplings when they could have used steel ones would have looked better.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

erics37 said:


> A real electrician at least wouldn't have used Sharpie to mark bends on a f**king ART EXHIBIT. :laughing:


I resemble that remark.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

goose134 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted this before but:


i want to see the wires in that trough the same way !!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

thats good work there guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

It's funny you say that, but they were. All the wires went straight through, except the hot that fed a couple of switches for the contactor. I learned a lot about layout on this job.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

who doesnt like parallel offsets?


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter (Aug 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> Every time I see that picture, my first thought is: "Man, that's cool!" followed very closely by "A real electrician could've done that so much better!"
> 
> -John


Most good electricians that I know are not so perfect in pipe bending. And most good pipe benders are not so good electricians. It's hard to find guys that are good at both


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter (Aug 21, 2011)

goose134 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted this before but:


That's great looking wirk


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 5, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> ½ pull ell's run almost $5 each. Thats crazy art.


True! But the artist likely took those and increased their value by 10X - ha!

Impressive piece indeed...


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is one I did awhile back.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Here is one I did awhile back.


2 2000 amp main on the left mcc on right and in the back ATS


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

here is some smaller stuff....


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

That last set had some really nice looking kicks. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a couple more to go with the first one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Pffft. Too many couplers. And they're not even _concentric_ bends.


Couplers. Interesting term.

We call them "couplings" here. Is the term "couplers" used in certian area like "pop" and "soda"

I hear the term every once in a while, usually from people that come into the electrical trade from other fields.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Couplers. Interesting term.
> 
> We call them "couplings" here. Is the term "couplers" used in certian area like "pop" and "soda"
> 
> I hear the term every once in a while, usually from people that come into the electrical trade from other fields.


We say coupling up north here too.

"Coupler" makes more sense though. "I'm coupling these two sticks using a coupler".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sparky970 said:


>


 I really like how the pipes match the stack, but why didn't they let y'all just shoot straight across the gap to the corner? Would've save you a lot of bends.

-John


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Here's a couple more to go with the first one.


 Is that Ocal?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> Is that Ocal?


All but the bottom 4


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big John said:


> I really like how the pipes match the stack, but why didn't they let y'all just shoot straight across the gap to the corner? Would've save you a lot of bends.
> 
> -John


This is a rack that was installed years ago, I thought the same thing as I snapped the picture


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> This is a rack that was installed years ago, I thought the same thing as I snapped the picture


I find that industrial sites like this always make it difficult for the electric ans. They seem to think it is easier for us to bend the pipe and hold back away from open areas for crane access. I worked on chemical plant reactor that had been built in a factory, shipped then reassembled at the plant. Unfortunately, none of the electrical systems meet the needs on site. So we had start from scath on a system was suppose to be turn keyed. Talk about a pita!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

So, when the plumber finally decides to use that DWV line, is he gonna go through the trough or just right in front of the cover? :jester:

-John


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Try it, and post pics, I would like to see it.


 
I think that guy's bends are near perfect. I like the saddles.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Here's a couple more to go with the first one.


I wanna know how those conduits were coupled together. I mean how do you twist those together. I haven't done much rigid work.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Rotate the pipe you're screwing into so the coupling is facing outwards then thread it on


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a couple runs I have also done.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Proper conduit bending seems to a lost art in our trade with the easier and cheaper options that contractors have. I almost envy the pipe fitters and iron workers in that they don't seem to have a cheap easy hack material to work with, thier material, at least the iron workers, is the same as it's ever been.
That is, however, the only department I envy them in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chris856 said:


> Proper conduit bending seems to a lost art in our trade with the easier and cheaper options that contractors have.


Don't blame the contractors, customers shop for the low price.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Don't blame the contractors, customers shop for the low price.


 Tell me about it, We did a data center were the customer was told MC with 650MCM wire in it was going to be cheaper then running conduit


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've posted this before but it's so awesome I'll post it again. It's not conduit, and I didn't install it, but I took the picture. This is in a swimming pool pump room for a local resort.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I've posted this before but it's so awesome I'll post it again. It's not conduit, and I didn't install it, but I took the picture. This is in a swimming pool pump room for a local resort.


 that is kinda impressive. Besides all the glue drip.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> that is kinda impressive. Besides all the glue drip.


I think there's even more of it off to the right. Not much room to take a picture though. Next time I go there I'll try to get a pic with my iPhone. Yeah it looks like a Mario Bros. warp tube nightmare.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I knew there was one more movie I forgot in the favorite movies thread. 


There it is.....


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer1947*



backstay said:


> I fixed this one by putting in a gutter. That was some nice looking conduit work.:no:


 sloppy terminations


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> I fixed this one by putting in a gutter. That was some nice looking conduit work.:no:


What was wrong with it before other then a unupported box?

I would have supported the box and moved on.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What was wrong with it before other then a unupported box?
> 
> I would have supported the box and moved on.


Could have just re-did the 1" directly into the panel and then ran a conduit from panel to panel and it would have look uniformed without any box at all.:thumbsup:


----------

